# Love Music Hate Racism benefit gig for Anthony Walker in Liverpool



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 14, 2005)

There is a benefit gig for Anthony Walker on in Liverpool Thursday 27th October at the Academy.

Artists include; Ms Dynamite, The Stands, Roll Deep, Lupe Fiasco, support from Young Kof (urbeatz), Jahdeeanko, One Heart Choir 

http://www.lmhr.org.uk/events/archives/000358.html

"The diverse and multicultural communities of Merseyside - and everywhere in Britain, must stand together against racism and defend our right to live in peace.

A host of acts expressed support for our call for a music show to celebrate our multicultural society and show unity in opposing racism in Merseyside and beyond - the response was phenomenal.

This re-scheduled event hopes to follow on from the success of the large anti-racism festival in Toxeth in early September. Organised by Merseyside Coalition Against Racism and Fascism and Merseyside TUC, the free festival saw performances by bands like Ladytron, the 747’s, Pete Wylie, and Anthony’s Uncle Shiloh’s reggae band Jaheeanko perform to a thousand strong united black and white audience.

Love Music Hate Racism aims to use the positive energy of the music scene to fight back against racism and fascist groups like the BNP. Music unites us and gives us strength while racism seeks only to divide and weaken us."


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 31, 2005)

Turned out to be a really good night - really busy and some great entertainment. Roll Deep really rocked it, and Ms Dynamite was excellent, however my favourites were an indie guitar band from Liverpool called The Stands. Never really heard much about them before, but impressive 60's sounding rock. Anyway I've got some photographs of them up on my site if anyone is interested; The Stands


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2020)

On the 15th anniversary of Anthony Walker's lynching ...

Anthony Walker's mum Gee praised as _'gracious' and 'inspirational'_ for *forgiving racist killers*

Meanwhile:

*Michael Barton* who murdered Anthony Walker *in bid to be freed from jail*

​


----------

